# favorite fish?



## smallfry (Sep 22, 2009)

just wondering what your favorite fish is, by how it fights, how it tastes, and how it looks.

you can pick five different fish.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Tiger muskies for everything except eating. Walleye get that vote.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Wheres the Kokanee option?


-DallanC


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for starting this pole. It will be interesting to see what people like to fish for. I think that you will probably get people asking for different kinds of species. Would it be to late to add a few like kokanee, splake, lake trout, tiger trout etc...?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If Kokanee show up, I will vote for that.
I love the fight of Wiper and Smallies, the taste of Perch and Walleye and when fishing on the Green, the Browns rule!

[I moved this to General Fishing, where it is a better fit,
Grandpa D.]


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I voted for four. I love Colorado Cutts also.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I voted "other" for crappie.


----------



## ICEMAN2 (Dec 5, 2008)

You forgot to add the one that says: "the one on currently on end of my pole" thats the one I vote for!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My first love is the tiger trout, followed by brook trout, then depends on my mood with cuts, bows and browns. But the only real fish I will eat is the koke they are yummy.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Wheres the Kokanee option?
> 
> -DallanC


That's what I was going to say!

My top 5:

1. Kokes
2. Macs
3. Any Cutt (Yellowstone, Colorado, Bonneville/Bear Lake in that order)
4. Tigers (Trout)
5. Rainbows


----------



## smallfry (Sep 22, 2009)

ICEMAN2 said:


> You forgot to add the one that says: "the one on currently on end of my pole" thats the one I vote for!!


lol!!! -_O-


----------



## smallfry (Sep 22, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Wheres the Kokanee option?
> 
> -DallanC


sorry, I just added it, eventhough it erased all the votes.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I really like them slimers.. Brooks, Browns and the crossbreed of those two.. Its also hard to beat a nice pretty cutthroat of any variety.

A big ol' cranky channel cat is fun to catch and eat.

Man, I just love to catch and eat ALL fish.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

just and fyi, bonneville cutts and bear lake cutts are the same species. Bear lake cutts are a subspecies of bonnevilles. As for me, i'd rather fish for suckers and carp that the cutts! 8) -O|o-


----------



## smallfry (Sep 22, 2009)

flyguy7 said:


> just and fyi, bonneville cutts and bear lake cutts are the same species. Bear lake cutts are a subspecies of bonnevilles. As for me, i'd rather fish for suckers and carp that the cutts! 8) -O|o-


what do you mean by that?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

because a clump of moss fights abut as well as the cutts.....


----------



## smallfry (Sep 22, 2009)

flyguy7 said:


> because a clump of moss fights abut as well as the cutts.....


at strawberry they fight pretty hard.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

strawberry is a prime example of where the DON'T fight hard. Sure they get big but no fight whatsoever. If those fish fought, I would fish it A LOT more.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I find that Cutthroat Trout at Strawberry pull back more like a Carp, rather than give the good old head shake and water breaking aerial show that you get from a Rainbow Trout.
Some of the Cuts don't even pull very hard. It's like they just give up and come in so that you will take the hook out of it's mouth again.
Because of the large size of many of the Strawberry Cutthroats they do give you a good pull on the rod though. 
Just not a battle.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Strawberry cutts could probably fight a bit harder if they learned to swim AWAY from you rather than towards you when they're hooked. Pretty mean looking fish for how weak they are.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Using a net will pretty much destroy any chance of getting a fight from a Berry cutt. Without one though, you get to experience the real power of them. It really seems like they wait until you net them or grab at them before they start fighting. With a net, it's over before they can make it any fun. Without one, they'll take off and really give up a good battle.

It's just too bad that they wait until you touch them to do it, but they can and will fight pretty hard, I've noticed.

The rainbows there will let you know what's on the other end as soon as you hook them. They're tough from the very start. Last time I went with a buddy, he couldn't understand how I could tell what I had before it broke the surface. Had to explain how the cutts just swim right up to your feet/lap/net before the fun starts.

Anyhow, all of my votes on this thread went to the trout. 

Cutts will make me smile more than most of the others, no matter what size. They're just a treat to look at, no matter what time of year it is, although they really get nice when spawning. Colorados are probably tops for me, but Yellowstone and Bonnies can really light up too. The Bear Lake SUB-species does look different, but still nice. Very tasty too.

Brookies are another fish that I like at any size. Sometimes their colors can be super eye popping and brilliant, and other times they can be pretty dull (faded grayish purple with yellow spots...not much depth). Still a neat looking fish though. I'm happy to catch any size of brookie on most days. Also very tasty.

Browns are great and can be really colorful when the conditions are right, but I've caught so many run-of-the-mill Provo River browns that I'm just not very excited to find them unless I get a big one or one with a lot of color. Still better than a finless wonder bow though.

Rainbows can be awesome to catch and will make my day, but they can also be kind of a let down too. If I'm just passing through a spot and pick up some dink planters, that can be fun. If I'm actually trying to get into some other fish though, they can be a real nuisance. 

Wild rainbows, or those that are stocked as fingerling, are a riot. Usually full of vivid coloration and VERY strong, these are nothing but delightful at any size.

Anything is better than getting skunked though. Even dink smallies at DC.


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

My favorite fish is the smallmouth bass, followed by whatever is on the end of my line.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

I voted "other" as well as I did not find two of my favorites on the list, tiger trout and Colorado Cutthroats. I really don't like eating fish much and practice catch and release most of the time so palettability is not so improtant to me though Brook Trout are my favorite to eat. But I am very impressed with the aggressiveness and also the cool appearance of tiger trout and Colorado cutts are just beautiful.


----------



## flyfish1096 (Oct 9, 2009)

My favorites are 
1 Rainbow trout
2 brook trout
3 brown trout 
4 cutthroat trout 
5 tiger trout

the only fishing I do is trout althought I have hooked into other species.


----------



## Lost Coyote (Apr 30, 2009)

Brook Trout


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Sometimes getting a nice mess of minnows for bait is one of my favorites.


----------

